# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  A Maternidade do Coral

## Machado de Sousa

Aqui deixo o SETUP do meu sistema.

MATERNIDADE DO CORAL

INTRODUÇÃO

O sistema é composto por 4 partes: Sump, Maternidade, Creche e Jardim-de-infância. Foram atribuídas estas designações aos tanques apenas para facilitar a compreensão do sistema.

Descrição dos tanques:
Sump  É constituída por três tanques distintos e interligados entre si. Encontram-se aqui instalados os meios destinados ao tratamento da água de todo o sistema;

Maternidade  Tanque onde é feita a selecção e manutenção dos corais a reproduzir. 

Creche  Este tanque destina-se à primeira fase de crescimento dos corais. Os pólipos colectados na Maternidade são fixados a tubos das floristas e aqui permanecem até atingirem o tamanho ideal para serem mudados para o Jardim-de-Infância.

Jardim-de-infância  Tanque destinado à segunda fase de crescimento dos corais. Os corais existentes na creche depois de atingirem um certo tamanho são fixados a reef plugs e para aqui mudados para a segunda fase de crescimento.


SETUP

SUMP (3 compartimentos.)
1.05 x 0.70 x 0.50m (Escumador 1 + Eco-Cooler) - 370 L
1.16 x 1.45 x 0.50m (mangue + Live Rock + Escumador 2) - 840 L
0.78 x 1.30 x 1.50m ( DSB com alga + Câmara de bombas de retorno) - 507 L
Vol. total sump: 1,700 L

TANQUES
Maternidade: 1.80 x 0.90 x 0.40m = 650 L
Creche: 1.80 x 0.90 x 0.27 m  =  440 L
Jardim-de-infância: 3 tanques com 1.50 x 1,00 x 0.50m = 2.250L (Um encontra-se em pleno funcionamento e os outros dois em fase de montagem)
Vol. total dos tanques: 3,300 L

Vol. total (Sump +Tanques): 5,000 L


RETORNO
Maternidade: Sicce multi 5800 (5,800 L/h) 
Creche: Eheim compact + 5000 (2.500-5.000L/h)
Jardim-de-Infância: Eheim 1260 (5,800 L/h)
Redundância no retorno para os três tanques: Deltec HPL (8.500L/h)

CIRCULAÇÃO
Maternidade: Wavebox Tunze + Tunze stream 6100
Creche: Wavemaker Sfiligoi
Jardim-de-Infância: Wavebox Tunze + Tunze stream 6100

ÁGUA DE REPOSIÇÃO
Osmose inversa 6 estagios (ret. partículas e carvão activado)

ÁGUA DO SISTEMA
Sintética, dens. 1.024

REPOSIÇÃO DE ÁGUA EVEPORADA
Osmoregulador Tunze 5017

SISTEMA DE PURIFICAÇÃO DA ÁGUA
2 Escumadores Deltec AP703 
Reactor Rowaphos Deltec
DSB - 120 kg of Aragonite and Aragamax (na sump)
RV - 200 kg (na sump)
Mangal - Bonsai com 14 anos (agora livre de crescer)
Filtros de algas: Taxifolia Caulerpa e Chaetomorpha (na sump)
TPA 5% de 15 em 15 dias 

Ca/kH/Mg
Reactor de cálcio. Aquamedic KR 5000
Reactor de cálcio DIY (by Jose Alves)
Calcium Media. - ARM with Magnesium Pro da  GroTech (10%)
Reactor de Kalkwasser Deltec KM500S
Alim. dos reactors com bombas Iwaki
Ca=400 mg/l; kH=10; Mg=1200 mg/l (valores médios)

ILLUMINAÇÃO com calhas duplas T5 Tiger (desenvolvidas by F. Ribeiro)
Maternidade: 8x80w
Creche: 6x80w
Jardim-de infância: 10x80w (em cada tanque)
Mangal: 4x54w
Macroalgas: 2x80w

ARREFECIMENTO (temperatura da água 25-27º C)
Echo-cooler Deltec modelo 420/4
4 Termóstatos Jager de 250 w (distribuídos pelos tanques e sumps)

VENTILAÇÃO
Ventilador 15.000 l/h, em funcionamento 24/24h
Renovação do volume de ar do espaço -  21 vezes por hora 

SISTEMA DE PROTECÇÃO CONTRA FALHAS DE ENERGIA
UPS para 4h, o qual acciona a bomba de retorno Deltec 8.500l (a qual mantém toda a água em circulação)

ADITIVOS
ABC GroTech (TEC III NG)

CRIATURAS 
Peixes e invertebrados diversos p/ controlo de pragas

REPRODUÇÕES
SPS, alguns LPS e moles

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Excelente descrição, com excelentes equipamentos, evidentemente a condizer com a bela montagem de todo o sistema. Parabéns mais uma vez Machado de Sousa :Olá:  .
Apenas uma curiosidade, a escolha de wavemakers para os aquarios (Maternidade, creche e jardim de infância) é apenas uma opção de circulação ou os resultados obtidos com esse tipo de movimentação da água são bastante melhores do que somente com as tradicionais bombas. Têm muita influência na forma como os pequenos corais crescem? - Adquirem à medida que se desenvolvem, outro tipo de forma, eventualmente mais robusta, por estarem sujeitos a grandes volumes de água?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Excelente projecto!  :Palmas:  Isto sim é um sistema de propagação, pioneiro em Portugal. Espero que tenhas um grande sucesso, com poucos ou nenhum dissabor e que inspires outros a seguir o teu exemplo... não só do aquário como também da tua maneira de estar no hobby.

Será possível descreveres a rotina da manutenção dessa bela farm? Ou se preferires basta o tempo médio que gastas por semana a cuidar do sistema.

Um abraço,
Ricardo Pinto

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Belo projecto muito bem elaborado e pensado.

Uma pergunta, o ventilador tem filtro de partículas ou o ar entra livre?

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Antes de mais obrigado a todos pelos vossos comentários.

*Paulo Marinheiro:* Para os volumes de água que tenho, penso ser a melhor forma de movimentar as massa de água a menor custo. A meu ver, os Wavemakers não têm influência na robustez dos corais.

*Ricardo Pinto:* A rotina de manutenção é mais ou menos como se segue:

Diária: controlo visual da circulação da água, dos equipamentos, peixes e corais e alimentação de peixes e corais. Tempo gasto: 10 minutos 

Semanal: limpeza de escumadores e vidros, testes (cálcio, magnésio e alcalinidade), reabastecimento de kalk, arpersão do mangal com água de osmose.. Tempo gasto: 1 hora 

De duas em duas semanas: TPA de cerca de 5%, sifonagem de alguns detritos, poda de algas. Tempo gasto: 1 hora 

Mensal: Calibrar sondas, reabastecimento do reactor de cálcio, a mudança de carvão activado, mudança resina anti-phos, limpeza de reflectores. Tempo gasto: 90 minutos 

Semestralmente: Substituição de lâmpadas, limpeza de bombas, colheita / poda de corais. Tempo gasto: variável

Penso não me ter esquecido das coisas mais importantes.


*Carlos Dias*: Não uso quaisquer filtros de partículas.

----------


## Carlos Dias

> *Carlos Dias*: Não uso quaisquer filtros de partículas.


Boas Machado

A entrada de poeiras com um sistema de ventilação forçada é muitissimo maior, não equacionaste a hipótese de pôr um filtro para evitar a entrada e poeiras e insectos?

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Como podes ver no esquema de ventilação abaixo, não tenho um ponto definido para a entrada de ar para poder colocar qualquer filtro. 





O ar entra por todas as frestas à volta do portão e da porta de serviço.




Além do mais a zona não tem poluição e tem pouco tráfego automóvel.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

De facto não me parece que tenhas grandes problemas com as poeiras, a planta está muito boa, gosto particularmente da aquário com o nome Beer Storage :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbBiere5:  

Projecto muito bem alaburado desde inicio. :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

sim Sr. :Palmas:  
muitos parabens.
tem ai um sistema "em peras".
tudo pensado e bem.
que mudaria se o montasse de novo?? :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Montaria mais perto da minha residência.

----------


## Ingo Barao

bem...
estive a ver o seu video... :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Miguel Alonso

Boas

Soberbo,boa sorte.

Já estou na fila para os primeiros frag's

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas
> 
> gosto particularmente da aquário com o nome Beer Storage


Beer storage é o frigorífico. Nada de confusões...

----------


## Filipe Silva

Gostei muito do que vi na Maternidade do Coral!

Não falta mesmo nada... ( até tem um mini bar com muita  :SbBiere5:   )

Espero que possas ensinar esse Espírito que tens em termos de PURO Hobby pela aquariofilia a outros aquariófilos!



Abrs

----------


## Filipa Melo

UAU!!!!!!!!! :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  
Está fantástico! Quando for grande quero ser como tu!!!!! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Silva

> UAU!!!!!!!!!   
> Está fantástico! Quando for grande quero ser como tu!!!!!




 :Vitoria:  ( somos 2 ... )

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boa Tarde 
Sr. Eng. Machado 

Queria congratula-lo pelo fantastico sistema que montou. Do melhor que vi (mundialmente) a nivel de propagação particular.

Queria colocar algumas questões:

1 - Onde se podem adquirir os tubos de floristas em Portugal?

2 - Utiliza substrato nos tanques de propagação? Acha que a luz que o mesmo reflecte não é significativa para o crescimento dos frags?

3 - O ruido provocado pelo sistema de ventilação é muito audivel ?

4 - Qual a percentagem de rocha viva adequada para uma montagem deste volume de água? A mesma que num sistema normal ?

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> 1 - Onde se podem adquirir os tubos de floristas em Portugal?
> 
> 2 - Utiliza substrato nos tanques de propagação? Acha que a luz que o mesmo reflecte não é significativa para o crescimento dos frags?
> 
> 3 - O ruido provocado pelo sistema de ventilação é muito audivel ?
> 
> 4 - Qual a percentagem de rocha viva adequada para uma montagem deste volume de água? A mesma que num sistema normal ?


Gil Miguel, aqui no hobby tratamo-nos por tu cá tu lá. Deixa os títulos lá para fora. lol
1 - Podes procurar em qualquer florista perto de ti, ou pesquisar na Net como Aquapics, ou water flower tubes. Tens aqui alguns links:
http://www.flowersandsupplies.com/Aq..._p_53-214.html
http://www.afloral.com/Floral-Suppli...ubes-and-Picks
http://www.syndicatesales.com/aquapic.asp

2 - Sim. Se o areão estiver isento de algas reflete a luz e pode fazer DSB.

3 - O exaustor é insonorizado e por isso é pouco ruidoso. 

4 - Na minha opinião, se a desnitrificação for feita apenas através de RV convém ter cerca de 1/3 do volume de água. Como sabes a desnitrificação pode ser feita também através de DSD, Desnitrificadores, Filtro de algas, etc.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Jorge,

Apesar dos convites ainda não tive oportunidade de te visitar, pelo que não posso dizer se gosto ou não!!  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Fora de brincadeiras, tens aí um sistema de se tirar o chapéu - aliás outra coisa não seria de esperar de um aquariófilo com a tua experiência e sabedoria acumuladas.

Abraço e parabéns,
Diogo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas machado
tenho uma duvida/pergunta

será que nao seria melhor promover o crescimento dos corais com uma eluminaçao de 6500k por ex. , visto que crescem mais rapido, prescendia-se da beleza e promovia-se o crescimento e depois na fase seguinte com uma eluminaçao melhor eles recuperariam as cores ?
seria viavel esta opçao ?

----------


## Machado de Sousa

A tua observação é muito interessante. Podes fazer isso mas tens que ter muito cuidado com o níveis de fosfatos e de nitrato. Se não forem bem controlados, daí a um boom de algas é um passo.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  César

Deixa estar a iluminação como está por agora que é para eu escolher uns corais fixes para o meu aquário que está agora na fase de começar a introduzir os primeiros ocupantes da rv  :SbOk:  além disso aquilo está bem planeado e o homem até percebe do que está a fazer, qualquer dia vou lá fazer mais uma visita e ver se realmente existem crescimentos dignos de referencia e óbviamente fazer as minhas escolhas.
Machado, qualquer dia tens de me aturar por aí para um pouco de conversa e troca de opiniões aqui para a minha gota de água.

Um abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Fabuloso  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  Todo o sistema está fascinante  :Palmas:  

So não fiquei de queixo caído pois recentemente visitei a loja do Luis Pisco no jantar de Natal  :SbOk:  hehe

Sem dúvida uma bela maternidade, se abrirem vagas para enfermeiros estou à disposição  :SbOk3:  

E um dia hei-de lhe pedir uma visita guiada, só em métodos de filtragem/desnitrificação é uma obra de arte  :SbOk:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Machado

Antes de montar o meu refugio de magues procurei na net algo que me aconselha-se com criar os magues  e li que que se tinha que pulverizar oa magues todos os dias com agua doce.
Tenho feito isso mas com agua de osmose ,mas ultimamente alguns deles têm perdido as suas folhas ,1º ficam castanhas e depois caem.
Agora li aqui que tu fazes isso uma vez por semana achas que estou a dar agua doce a mais por isso estao a perder folhas. :Admirado:  




> arpersão do mangal com água de osmose


-E porquê que tenho magues que crescem +- 2 folhas e as vezes 4 por mês e outros são muito mais lentos.

-E porquê que uns têm folhas muito grandes e largas e outros têm folhas 1/3 dessas.


PS: Já a muito tenho que não vou a Massamá em breve tenho que passar por ai e ver como esta a ficar a tua garagem e os "filhotes". :SbSourire2:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Rogério, eu fazia isso aos mangues, todos os dias. Começei a fazer uma vez por semana, passando por vezes até duas semanas sem os molhar, não notei nenhuma alteração. Portanto não sei se o teu problema será água a mais....os mangues, quando são transferidos de local, têm normalmente tendência a perder algumas folhas...não sei se será o teu caso :SbBienvenu1:  


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Caros amigos,

Eu sou daqueles que me posso orgulhar de ter visitado a garagem do nosso amigo Machado. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Já lá vái alguns meses, mas já nessa altura me imprecionei muito e pode passar umas tres horas, bem passadas.... com muita  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   e boa converça  :SbOk:  

Se não fosse um jantar que tinha marcado, tenho a impressão de que muitas mais horas ali passava :yb665:  

O amigo Machado não só tem um sistema fantastico como é daquelas pessoas muito agradaveis de converçar, sabe muito sobre aquarofilia e muito apreendi com ele.

Espero em breve poder lá voltar

Continua assim pois  :tutasla:   e espero com te disse antes, não deve faltar muito para ter a primeira CORAL FORM em Portugal.

 :Palmas:   :yb677:   :SbOk:   :Olá:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Antes de mais peço desculpa ao pessoal por só agora responder. Obrigado pelos vossos comentários.

*Diogo Lopes*, terei muito gosto em receber-te quando quiseres. Gostei dessa do aquariófilo com a tua experiência e sabedoria acumuladas.

*Joaquim Galinhas*, tu como reponsável pela montagem da ventilação da garagem convém acompanhares o funcionamento do equipamento.

*Artur Fonseca*, já lá estão a trabalhar o Dr.  Flavescens e o  Dr. Xanturum,  e estão diariamente ocupadissimos a fazer operações (de limpeza de algas).  :Smile:  O sistema de desnitrificação é o tradicional: RV, DSB e Algas, nada mais.

*Rogério*, à medida que o mangue vai crescendo tens que ir aumentando a iluminação e adicionando sais minerais e trace elements ao substrato para as folhas não amarelarem e cairem.  Podes fazê-lo através da adição de Mud ou Aragamud de tempos a tempos. Continua a borrifá-lo com água de osmose pelo menos uma vez por semana.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Machado.




> *Rogério*, à medida que o mangue vai crescendo tens que ir aumentando a iluminação e adicionando sais minerais e trace elements ao substrato para as folhas não amarelarem e cairem.  Podes fazê-lo através da adição de Mud ou Aragamud de tempos a tempos. Continua a borrifá-lo com água de osmose pelo menos uma vez por semana.


O que me está a acontecer as folhas de certos mangues não é ficarem amarelas mas sim escuras e depois caem.

Eu quando montei o refugio coloquei misturado com a areia midia de varias marcas que tinha cá em casa e também midia de magnésio para as raizes extrairem seus minerais que precisam.

Luz ,tenho uma lampada de baixo custo de 22W=100W achas que devo colocar mais tipo T5?
Eu estava a pensar fazer uma pequena calha DIY com 2*54W T5 é o que tenho cá em stok na minha oficina.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Rogério, o problema na coloração das folhas do teu mangal pode ter várias causas. Parece-me tratar-se de um problema de carência de trace elements e sais minerais. O mangal, tal como acontece com as demais plantas vasculares,  obtém estes elementos através das raizes. O mangue não carece apenas de magnésio para sobreviver mas também de outros elementos que não existem de todo nas medias que usamos nos substratos dos aquários.  Aqui em http://www.ecosystemaquarium.com/pro...iracle_mud.cfm  podemos ver a quantidade de elementos contidos num Mud (quero crer que esta longa lista não seja apenas publicidade para vender o produto) e acredito que alguns desses elementos são úteis para o mangal. Usando este tipo de material misturado na media disponibilizas nas raizes do mangue aquilo de que ele necessita para se desenvolva de modo a que não tenha necessidade de retirar elementos fundamentais ao sistema, tal como acontece com o magnésio. Esta é mais uma opinião como as outras

Quanto à iluminação é ir fazendo experiências. Posso dizer-te que gostam das t5.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

A propósito de mangais,
Aqui deixo uma sequência da evolução do meu bonsai de mangal, agora com 14 anos.
Quando ainda em minha casa



outra vista do mangal



folhagem depois da poda



mangal depois da poda



Raiz aérea









Mangal depois de transplantado para a Maternidade do Coral


Espero que gostem.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Espectáculo, vê-se mesmo que o conhecimento e dedicação é tudo!!!!




 :SbOk:   :Palmas:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Machado.

Obrigado pela ajuda vou fazer isso tudo para ver se daqui a 14 anos os meus mangais fiquem assim bonitos como os teus.
Quando comprei os pés de mangais comprei a mais devido as baixas ,comprei 30 e ainda tenho 20 com folhas mas o meu puto também tem ajudado á perda de folhas adora mexer onde não deve.

Já notei quando do principio desta montagem que fazias TPAs todas as semanas eles cresciam mais rapido e agora que só faço uma vez por mês eles são mais lento no seu crescimento ,deve ser por falta dos minerais que falas. :SbOk:  


Por acaso conheço bem esses 2 aquarios que mantinha em tua casa vi os pela 1º numa revista de aquariofilia que colecionava que já sai do mercado de onde eu tirava algumas ideias ,ainda não conhecia o Reefforum.
 Foi sempre a minha ideia de ter um aquario de agua salgada com mangais devido a esses 2 aquarios. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá companheiros.

Hoje tive o prazer de visitar a garagem do Machado de Sousa e mal entrei fiquei de boca aberta ,mas não pela quantidade de corais e do "arco iris" de cores que até fere a vista ,mas sim do seu novo escumador H&S. :Olá:  
O meu BK é grande por isso estou habituado a grandes escumadores ,mas mesmo assim fiquei algum tempo de olho no bicho e não sai de lá sem lhe tirar as medidas. :Coradoeolhos:  
Aquilo tem 520mm de altura de corpo com tubo de 400mm e trabalha com 3 bombas Aquabee 5000L/h é mesmo um gigante. :SbSourire2:  


Esta foi a 3º visita que fiz a "maternidade dos corais" a 1º foi a perto de ano e meio e nota-se uma grande evolucão no sistema de 5000L que cada vez esta mais simples ele retirou os rectores Kalk e cálcio só trabalha com o método de balling pelo que vi com muito sucesso ,mas opta por um kh baixo para evitar precipitações e uma grande dose de calma e tranquilidade.



Obrigado companheiro Machado de Sousa por receberes a mim e a minha filhota. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## António Vitor

A parte técnica neste hobby nunca me seduziu, até acho que existe a mais...
até porque não está ao alcance monetário de muito (...eu incluido)
Daí não ter ligado muito aos escumadores...

Ao DIY e a formas de poupar dinheiro ai sim...todas as ideias seduzem-me!
não o contrário...
 :Wink: 

já vi um escumador maior (não necessáriamente melhor) com o meu tamanho, reactores de cálcio gigantes, não é isto que me seduz, até porque o Machado prova que maior e mais nem sempre é melhor

...exemplo o método de bailing, que afinal ainda é mais antigo que os reactores de cálcio...regresso ás origens...

gostei e não vou negar de ver os corais com saúde, com os mangais, gostei de muita coisa... Gostei da paciencia dele, Nas alturas que discordavamos, mas claro na presença de alguém que é capaz de manter um sistema destes e com corais com saúde tive de me tornar humilde... E deixar de ser teimoso...
 :Smile: 

Agora a brincar, ele é maior que eu, e eu nem sequer sou muito pequeno, mas tive medo que ele corre-se comigo ao pontapé...
 :Big Grin: 
não tinha hipótese
agora directamente pró Machado:
não vai haver divórcio aceitou melhor do que eu esperava...
tinha aqui toda a familia á espera...sogros pais cunhado e familiares próximos...
hehehe

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Machado de Sousa :Olá:  

Awesome! Um sistema em perfeito equilibrio. :Palmas:  




> ...opta por um kh baixo para evitar precipitações e uma grande dose de calma e tranquilidade.


Machado, poderias falar um pouco sobre isto? KH baixo para evitar precipitações?
Será que se está a falar em relação ao equilibrio alk/Ca? se fosse poderia-se evitar tendo uma concentração de Mg alta (volta dos 1500ppm). 

Gostava de perceber que percipitações fala o Roger. :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

Se existir menos carbonato/bicarbonato o cálcio precipita menos, porque este precipita na forma de carbonato de cálcio, corrige-me se assim não for Machado.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Rogério: Já sabia que eras um expert em DIY mas nunca me passou pela cabeça que também eras um PRO em fotografia! Essas fotos valorizam, e de que maneira, o sitema!  Quanto ao escumador vou gostar de ver a tua réplica do H&S.

António Vitor: O que mais me impresionou na tua visita não foi tanto o escumador, e não só, ter-te passado despercebido, mas sim foi a tua fixação na UPS e nas baterias... A propósito, já fizeste o ciclo de descarga/carga das baterias da tua UPS para verificares se ao carregarem libertam o tal odor sulfuroso para a atmosfera? Parece-me ser da maior importância para o fórum toda a informação sobre este assunto (respiração de baterias ácidas em ambientes fechados).

Bom ano a todos,

----------


## António Vitor

para não encher o teu post com baterias ver o link para a minha resposta aqui:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....803#post136803

irei lá desenvolver mais o tópico, porque fui ver aquele ups...
 :Big Grin: 

deixei de poder ver o restto com olhos de ver...
hehe

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Antonio.




> A parte técnica neste hobby nunca me seduziu, até acho que existe a mais...
> até porque não está ao alcance monetário de muito (...eu incluido)
> Daí não ter ligado muito aos escumadores...


-Gostos não se discutem ,eu gosto mais de conseguir desvendar grandes segredos dá-me um grande gozo. :SbSourire2:  





> já vi um escumador maior (não necessáriamente melhor) com o meu tamanho, reactores de cálcio gigantes, não é isto que me seduz, até porque o Machado prova que maior e mais nem sempre é melhor


Sim também já vi maiores mas numa garagem foi a 1º vez  :SbSourire2:  



- :yb663:  calma "não sei o que tens contra varias coisas por ex: escumadores grandes ,BK ,bombas Red Dragon e boas marcas" eu também não tenho um grande ordenado mas deixei de viajar ,passar férias fora ,trocar de carro ,comprar roupa para poder comprar coisas que sonhava ter e agora tenho com muito prazer  :Coradoeolhos:  ,porque não fazes o mesmo vais te sentir melhor.  :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## António Vitor

não é ter nada contra... é o preço dessas coisas, fora do alcance de muita gente, eu incluido, talvez até pudesse comprar, mas a minha familia está primeiro que o aquário...
E quero um bom pé de meia...nunca se sabe. não vou investr na bolsa não..
lol

portanto, como está fora dos meus horizontes, apoio tudo o que seja mais barato e funcional...dentro do possivel.

comprar um escumador topo de gama, que te retira todo o DOC, é uma coisa, ter um mais barato e bem afinado a fazer a mesma coisa (ou um dos teus diy) é outra coisa...
que sinceramente acho muito melhor ($$$)

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Machado de Sousa.




> Rogério: Já sabia que eras um expert em DIY mas nunca me passou pela cabeça que também eras um PRO em fotografia! Essas fotos valorizam, e de que maneira, o sitema!  Quanto ao escumador vou gostar de ver a tua réplica do H&S.


Um pro em fotografia  :yb668:  foi o telemovel que tirou em automatico  :SbSourire2:  

Um réplica do H&S ia me dar um grande prazer faze-lo mas no momento estou muito bem servido com o meu BK ,mas talvez um dia o faça ,porque eu adoro desafios e um escumador de grande porte era uma coisa espectacular de fazer.


-Mas o mais engraçado não me lembrei de contar ao pessoal aqui do forum ,mas cá vai :SbSourire2:  .
O Machado comprou uma "nova" Ford Transit com um tanque de 1000L lá dentro para transportar agua para as TPAs e depois eu é que sou maluco :SbSourire2:  é por estas que eu amo este hobby. :SbOk:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## António Vitor

Somos todos uns grandas malucos...

Eu é que não me quero divorciar tão cedo...
hahaha!

comprava uma transit e no dia seguinte tinha as coisas à porta de casa...

O Machado deve ter as coisas bem reguladas...e controladas..hehe
O preço da transit deve compensar na economia em relação ao sal...
 :Wink: 

quero ver é esse diy e já agora algo melhor que uma copia, aquilo pouca ciência tem, menor turbulencia possivel, com o máximo de fluxo de ar água...acho que é isto, com maior tempo de exposição a água ás bolhas...e menor tamanho de bolha possivel... até parece fácil...

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Machado de Sousa 
> 
> Machado, poderias falar um pouco sobre isto? KH baixo para evitar precipitações?
> Será que se está a falar em relação ao equilibrio alk/Ca? se fosse poderia-se evitar tendo uma concentração de Mg alta (volta dos 1500ppm). 
> 
> Gostava de perceber que percipitações fala o Roger.


Ricardo Santos,
Tal como tive a oportunidade de dizer em conversa com o Rogério, a meu ver não há qualquer vantagem em termos um kH elevado nos nossos aquários, antes pelo contrário, um kH elevado apenas serve para calcificarmos bombas e tubagens, transformarmos a areia e areões dos nossos substratos e DSB’s em placas de pedra. É também meio caminho andado para assistirmos a precipitações de Ca e de Mg nos nossos aquários, bastando para isso que o pH suba demasiado (o que acontece quando os reactores de KW debitam mais do que deveriam) e cada precipitação corresponde a um recuo enorme no equilíbrio químico dos sistemas. Nos recifes o kH situa-se entre os 7 e os 8 e quanto mais nos aproximarmos da natureza tanto melhor. 
Ao contrário do que se pensa, os corais não calcificam mais se tivermos um kH acima dos 8. O interesse de um kH elevado tem um interesse relativo na calcificação dos corais e não passa de um mito o interesse da relação entre o kH e os níveis de Ca. A relação entre o Mg e o Ca é que pode melhorar o bem-estar e as taxas de crescimento dos corais. Melhores resultados são conseguidos se garantirmos concentrações de Mg três vezes superior à do Ca, isto para valores de Ca entre os valores de 380 e os 450 mg.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> kH elevado apenas serve para calcificarmos bombas e tubagens, transformarmos a areia e areões dos nossos substratos e DSBs em placas de pedra


desculpando estar a meter a colher no meio da conversa :Coradoeolhos:  

de todas as vezes que tive RTN em acroporas, medindo o KH do aquario encontrei sempre os valores de KH acima de 10

não sei se terá alguma relação ou não :SbQuestion2:   apenas fica a minha experiencia :SbSourire21: 




> -Mas o mais engraçado não me lembrei de contar ao pessoal aqui do forum ,mas cá vai .
> O Machado comprou uma "nova" Ford Transit com um tanque de 1000L lá dentro para transportar agua para as TPAs e depois eu é que sou maluco é por estas que eu amo este hobby.


na conversa com Maxado de Sousa na radio forum a uns tempos atrás bati nesta questão de usar agua natural, até por uma questão economica
fico contente por ter deixado o bichinho no pensamento e que tenha dado frutos :JmdALEnvers:  

mais um a lutar contra a subida dos oceanos :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

Também tenho a mesmissima opinião, água do mar é o melhor, talvez tenha de investir numa bomba de 12v para puxar água, para poder ir quando quiser...
Os preços do sal compensam aaquisição da bomba.

Os carbonatos estão aos niveis que o machado disse, nos oceanos, existem outros parâmetros que teimamos em divergir do nomal na zona de maior diversidade genética de corais, temperatura, densidade...

Os Kh altos que se aconselham pode estar relacionado com o cultivo de fish only tanks há uns anos atrás, e porque não produzem efeitos muito nefastos nos corais, pelo menos iniciais...talvez seja a longo prazo. O caso do Carlos pode estar relacionado...

portanto o kh do Machado não é baixo, 
É o ideal...

Agora quem tem co2 por ter reactor de cálcio, tem também valores pH mais baixos que o normal e um maior kh compensa...Também gostava de usar o método de bailing mas o cálcio (sob muitas formas) em grandes quantidades não é barato mas se calhar com tudo muito bem controlado não se gasta muito cálcio desta forma..não há precipitação abiótica.
Só o machado pode responder...
Só uso o bailing para acertos...até agora mas podia ir mais longe..

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Magnifico sistema Machado de Sousa, muito bem desenhado e implementado !




> a meu ver não há qualquer vantagem em termos um kH elevado nos nossos aquários


A razao que alguns aconselhavam a manter um KH elevado era para permitir haver calcificacao dos corais apesar de haver niveis de po4 muito mais elevados em captividade do que no recife. O problema de manter estes niveis altos e como o Machado mencionou muito mais probabilidade de haver precipitacao e o esqueleto dos corais fica fraco, parte facilmente. 




> todas as vezes que tive RTN em acroporas, medindo o KH do aquario encontrei sempre os valores de KH acima de 10


Tambem tenho tido o mesmo resultado quando o dKH desceu para 6. Parece que o nivel ideal seria mesmo entre 7-9 dKH.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Roberto.




> Tambem tenho tido o mesmo resultado quando o dKH desceu para 6. Parece que o nivel ideal seria mesmo entre 7-9 dKH.


Acho que cada aquario é um caso diferente ,tenho visto aquarios em que tem um kh 11/12 mas tem os outros sais a niveis altos com o Mg=1350/1400 e Ca=450/500 com um Ph=8.3/4 e outros com o kh 9 e com os outros sais mais baixos Mg=1200/1300 e o Ca=380/420 com um Ph=8.1/2.

A meu ver o ideal "formula" não existe tudo depende do equilibrio do sistema ,muitas das vezes o deixar andar é a melhor opção "em alguns casos" quem usa agua natural.

O Machado mudou para a agua natural com o método de balling com um sistema muito simples de 5000L com quase 2 anos de vida ,como o Ricardo disse "*um sistema em perfeito equilibrio*" acho que é esse o segredo.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O que posso dizer baseado em minha propria experiencia e que extremos devem ser evitados baixo/alto qualquer um pode levar a serias consequencias. 




> como o Ricardo disse "um sistema em perfeito equilibrio" acho que é esse o segredo


Sim como dizemos aqui "the proof is in the pudding" !

----------


## Machado de Sousa

A perda de tecidos dos corais pode ter muitas causas e também  pode dever-se a valores de Ca fora dos limites 380 - 450mg.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Machado de Sousa.
> ...
> -Mas o mais engraçado não me lembrei de contar ao pessoal aqui do forum ,mas cá vai .
> O Machado comprou uma "nova" Ford Transit com um tanque de 1000L lá dentro para transportar agua para as TPAs e depois eu é que sou maluco é por estas que eu amo este hobby. 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Das primeiras Ford Transit que sairam há 20 e tal anos! É uma carroça velhinha mas força não lhe falta para transportar os 1000 litros em subidas bem inclinadas. 





> boas
> ...
> na conversa com Maxado de Sousa na radio forum a uns tempos atrás bati nesta questão de usar agua natural, até por uma questão economica
> fico contente por ter deixado o bichinho no pensamento e que tenha dado frutos 
> mais um a lutar contra a subida dos oceanos


É verdade, depois da nossa troca de impressões na Radio reefforum, o que foi muito útil e me deu muito prazer, é que comecei a pensar mais sériamente na hipótese de passar a usar água natural. 
 No que toca à questão económica continuo a considerar serem discutíveis as vantagens de uma solução ou de outra, no meu caso pelo menos. Para passar a usar água natural tive que dispender algum ($$) na compra da carroça (o que me valeu foi tê-la adquirido bem barata), seguro (no meu caso pago muito por ano), selo, manutenção da carroça, combustível (tenho que fazer cerca de 60 km para cada colecta), não falando nos custos da aquisição do gerador e da bomba que só se gasta uma vez e são irrisórios. Mas questões económicas à parte, uma coisa é certa: no meu caso os custos de uma solução ou de outra podem andar ela por ela mas acaba sempre por compensar pelo gozo que dá ir passear até junto do mar, pelo convívio com o pessoal,  e acima de tudo pela incomparável superioridade da água natural em relação a qualquer água sintética. 
Só é pena não saber de nenhum local na nossa costa onde se possa colectar água livre de Cloreto de Sódio, o que seria o ideal para quem usa o método de Balling como eu.

----------


## António Vitor

ha pois....ele é cloreto de cálcio cloreto de magnésio... bicarbonato de sódio.

não deves ter problemas em elevar esses iões...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Só é pena não saber de nenhum local na nossa costa onde se possa colectar água livre de Cloreto de Sódio, o que seria o ideal para quem usa o método de Balling como eu.


Olá Machado :Olá: ,

Não usas o sal livre de NaCl? Neste momento tens as bombas doseadoras programadas para adicionar quanto por dia de cada solução? (é só para ter uma ideia do teu gasto, já que ainda não consigo ter a do meu :Coradoeolhos: )

Já agora, os outros dois escumadores mantêm-se os Deltec AP703?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Ricado.



> Olá Machado,
> 
> Não usas o sal livre de NaCl? Neste momento tens as bombas doseadoras programadas para adicionar quanto por dia de cada solução? (é só para ter uma ideia do teu gasto, já que ainda não consigo ter a do meu)
> 
> Já agora, os outros dois escumadores mantêm-se os Deltec AP703?


O Machado usa o método de balling da forma mais simples Ca ,Mg e Kh o sal livre de Naci não usa só tem 3 baldes com 3 bombas doseadoras ,ele não compra na Alemanha. :yb668:  
Mas já tratei de lhe dar o contacto para ele poder poupar mais uns s. :SbSourire2:  

Esta a usar 3 escumadores ,2 Deltec e 1 H&S e mais outro H&S "tb big" para tratar a agua natural antes de entrar no sistema.


-A meu ver acho que são escumadores a mais ,para mim o novo H&S dava conta do recado ,já que ele tem meia duzia de peixes para um sistema de 5000L isso não é nada ,o sistema esta quase esteril 0,001 nutrientes ,mas cada um tem a sua ideia e isso gosto de respeitar. :SbOk:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire24:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> -A meu ver acho que são escumadores a mais ,para mim o novo H&S dava conta do recado ,já que ele tem meia duzia de peixes para um sistema de 5000L isso não é nada ,o sistema esta quase esteril 0,001 nutrientes ,mas cada um tem a sua ideia e isso gosto de respeitar.


e agora uma ideia  :Coradoeolhos:  

será que os corais não sujam a agua tanto ou mais que os peixes :SbQuestion2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Machado.




> É verdade, depois da nossa troca de impressões na Radio reefforum, o que foi muito útil e me deu muito prazer, é que comecei a pensar mais sériamente na hipótese de passar a usar água natural. 
>  No que toca à questão económica continuo a considerar serem discutíveis as vantagens de uma solução ou de outra, no meu caso pelo menos. Para passar a usar água natural tive que dispender algum ($$) na compra da carroça (o que me valeu foi tê-la adquirido bem barata), seguro (no meu caso pago muito por ano), selo, manutenção da carroça, combustível (tenho que fazer cerca de 60 km para cada colecta), não falando nos custos da aquisição do gerador e da bomba que só se gasta uma vez e são irrisórios. Mas questões económicas à parte, uma coisa é certa: no meu caso os custos de uma solução ou de outra podem andar ela por ela mas acaba sempre por compensar pelo gozo que dá ir passear até junto do mar, pelo convívio com o pessoal,  e acima de tudo pela incomparável superioridade da água natural em relação a qualquer água sintética. 
> Só é pena não saber de nenhum local na nossa costa onde se possa colectar água livre de Cloreto de Sódio, o que seria o ideal para quem usa o método de Balling como eu.


Eu quando começei nos salgados á 3 anos 25Kg sal = 125€ agora consegue-se comprar por volta dos 60/70€ uma grande diferença de preços.
Apesar de o sal estar mais barato para quem faz TPAs semanais fica muito caro ,temos que ter em conta o preço do sal mais a agua que a osmose deita para o lixo ,fazendo bem as contas compensa de longe gastar alguns €€s numa de uma carrinha + tanque + gerador + bomba e conbustivel gasto nas viagens.





> boas
> 
> e agora uma ideia  
> 
> será que os corais não sujam a agua tanto ou mais que os peixes


Olá Carlos.
Não devemos comparar aquarios porque todos são diferentes ,mas para te dar um ideia de o sistema identico ao do Machado de Sousa.
LinK:http://www.korallenfarm.de

E quando a nossa equipa lá foi vi isto.
LinK:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....iagem+alemanha

Este Sr.tem muito menos escumação que o Machado de Sousa e acho que o sistema tem mais corais e peixes.

-O que tu vês aqui são duas ideias diferente de ver o hobby e propagar corais nada mais.
Um aquario é o que nós somos ou o que nós deixarmos eles serem. :yb665:  
Na aquariofilia marinha a N maneiras de montar um aquario e ainda mais maneiras de o manter saudavel por muitos e muitos anos.
O Machado têm a sua ideia ou idologia crida ou desenvolvida por ele ,deu-se bem ,continua.
Como a maioria de nós faz com os nossos aquario ,descobrir o segredo é o que todos nós tentamos encontrar.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Magnifico sistema Machado de Sousa, muito bem desenhado e implementado !
> A razao que alguns aconselhavam a manter um KH elevado era para permitir haver calcificacao dos corais apesar de haver niveis de po4 muito mais elevados em captividade do que no recife. O problema de manter estes niveis altos e como o Machado mencionou muito mais probabilidade de haver precipitacao e o esqueleto dos corais fica fraco, parte facilmente.


Roberto, boa observação a tua. É aí que reside uma das dificuldades na coloração dos corais. Na minha opinião devemos é baixar os níveis de fosfatos nos nossos aquários e não subir o kH para que os corais calcifiquem melhor. Se o crescimento e a coloração dos corais estiverem em segundo plano então o problema não se põe, como é óbvio.

Quanto aos corais se tornarem fracos e se quebrarem facilmente penso não se dever tanto à questão das precipitações, porque se ocorrerem precipitações, com a queda das concentrações  de Ca, do Mg ou do kH os corais nem crescem.  A fragilidade dos esqueletos  dos corais poderá estar  mais relacionada com outros factores como taxas de crescimento elevadas, teores de estrôncio no esqueleto,  o próprio tipo de coral, etc.. 
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras de simpatia.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Na minha opinião devemos *é baixar os níveis de fosfatos nos nossos aquários* e não subir o kH para que os corais calcifiquem melhor.


Eis aqui o verdadeiro desafio ! 






> Quanto aos corais se tornarem fracos e se quebrarem facilmente penso não se dever tanto à questão das precipitações, porque se ocorrerem precipitações, com a queda das concentrações  de Ca, do Mg ou do kH os corais nem crescem.


Embora precipitacoes e um problema serio outro problema e quando po4 inibe a calcificacao. Por manter o KH alto os corais podem continuar a crescer embora o eskeleto se torna anormalmente fragil.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Concordo contigo Roberto. É a osteoporose dos corais.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Carlos.
> Não devemos comparar aquarios porque todos são diferentes ,mas para te dar um ideia de o sistema identico ao do Machado de Sousa.
> LinK:http://www.korallenfarm.de


Acho que não se pode comparar a miséria da minha garagem com a Korallenfarm. Aquilo é um mundo à parte. Obrigado na mesma Rogério por valorizares a MC.




> E quando a nossa equipa lá foi vi isto.
> LinK:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....iagem+alemanha
> …
> Este Sr.tem muito menos escumação que o Machado de Sousa e acho que o sistema tem mais corais e peixes.
> -O que tu vês aqui são duas ideias diferente de ver o hobby e propagar corais nada mais.
> Um aquario é o que nós somos ou o que nós deixarmos eles serem. 
> Na aquariofilia marinha a N maneiras de montar um aquario e ainda mais maneiras de o manter saudavel por muitos e muitos anos.
> O Machado têm a sua ideia ou idologia crida ou desenvolvida por ele ,deu-se bem ,continua.
> Como a maioria de nós faz com os nossos aquario ,descobrir o segredo é o que todos nós tentamos encontrar.
> Um abraço Rogério.


A Korallenfarm, tal como a conheci há cerca de 2 anos (existia há cerca de 8 anos se não me engano), funcionava numa arrecadação bem esconsa, tipo corredor comprido com aquários de um lado e do outro, com um pequeno espaço maiorzito ao fundo, também com aquários das mais diversas formas e tamanhos (até parecia que o Joe aproveitava todos os aquários que os amigos lhe iam dando) e distribuídos  de forma mais ou menos irregular. Éramos só 5 visitantes e para lá andarmos tinhamo-nos que nos acotovelar uns aos outros. Actualmente a korallenfarm funciona num novo espaço completamente diferente, parece mais espaçoso, com aquários com tamanhos mais uniformizados, distribuidos em Z de forma organizada (digo isto pelo que vi nas fotos do site deles).
Quanto à utilização por parte da korallenfarm de mais ou menos RV, escumadores, etc., aquilo não tem nada a ver com o que se faz cá em Portugal, nem no resto do mundo. Aquilo não serve de exemplo para nada nem para ninguém. Equipamentos como Escumadores, Reactores de kalk ou de Cálcio, waveboxes, streams pulsadoras, controladores para simulações de marés, vortech’s, etc., e termos como Close loops, são coisas que não interessam nada. Ali a simplicidade é total! É tanta que até chateia. No entanto os corais são o que se conhece em termos de beleza e côr.
A ideia com que fiquei da visita à Korallenfarm é de que é possível simplificar-se a aquariofilia até níveis impensáveis. Se não visse não acreditava. Hoje em dia acredito que num  sistema  como o dele,  grande e perfeitamente equilibrado em equilíbrio estável, se podem fazer maravilhas  (não confundir com sistemas equilibrados em equilibrio instável, como os nossos e pelo mundo fora).
Afinal, quando os aviões voam a velocidades de cruzeiro, acho que os comandantes podem desligar os reactores para pouparem combustível na viagem. Só que ter aquários à estabilidade de cruzeiro como os do Joe para permitirem  simplificar a maquinaria daquela forma não é para todos. 
O Paulo Bravo, o Carlos Marques, o Zé Prepétua e o Paulo Gonçalves são testemunhas do que acabo de dizer.

----------


## Carlos Marques

Boas 

Efectivamente a Korallenfarm surpreende pela simplicidade em equipamentos,nomeadamente escumador semelhante ao que eu uso num aquário de 700 litros, reactor de cálcio em funcionamento esporádicamente, circulação fraca ou quase ausência dela nalguns aquários, etc...........
Para o Joe o método de Baling é o segredo da estabilidade.......mas se eu não tivesse visto  ao vivo tinha dificuldade em acreditar.
No entanto , mesmo o Pohl da Korallenzucht, apesar do arsenal de produtos do método Zeovit, usa  equipamentos (escumador e reactor de cálcio) da sua marca, com a capacidade daqueles que nós usamos nos aquários médios das nossas casas (700 l ).

 A Maternidade do Coral , relativamente a equipamentos, está efectivamente mais de acordo com aquilo que temos aprendido ao longo dos anos e que é referido em toda a bibliografia sobre este assunto.

Mas , apesar destas diferenças de opções, o sucesso é visível  nos 3 casos.

Bom ano para todos !

Carlos Marques

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Machado,
> 
> Não usas o sal livre de NaCl? Neste momento tens as bombas doseadoras programadas para adicionar quanto por dia de cada solução? (é só para ter uma ideia do teu gasto, já que ainda não consigo ter a do meu)
> 
> Já agora, os outros dois escumadores mantêm-se os Deltec AP703?


Ricardo, neste momento não uso sal livre de Cloreto de Sódio porque também me converti à água natural. 
Uso baldes de 30 litros para cada uma das três soluções (kH, Ca, Mg) e distribuo os elementos vestigiiais (manipulados por mim) pelos três baldes. A concentração dos produtos é feita de forma a que os baldes durem um mês (quanto mais concentrados forem os produtos menor terá que ser a dosagem diária, como é óbvio). Para não provocar desiquilibrios no sistema doseio os diferentes produtos dos baldes de hora a hora, espaçados 5 minutos entre eles, sendo este trabalho feito por uma bomba doseadora de três vias da Grothec (TECIII).
Os dois Deltec AP703 continuam a bombar.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva Machado,

A tua MC continua em grande!

Uma questão a propósito do método de Balling:
Utilizas a bomba de 3 vias da grotech, então quer dizer que no final de adicionares o conteúdo diário de cada um dos 3 baldes não retiras a mesma quantidade de água?
A título de exemplo... adicionas 100ml da solução A, 100ml da sol. B, 100ml da sol. C, e depois não retiras 300ml de água do aquário?

Um abraço,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Ricardo, mas qual é a vantagem?
de certeza que o machado tem muito mais evaporação que 300ml de água por dia ...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Boas Ricardo, mas qual é a vantagem?
> de certeza que o machado tem muito mais evaporação que 300ml de água por dia ...


 :SbSourire:  Não é assim tão básico.


A vantagem é retirar NaCl. 

Ao utilizar o método de Balling há uma tendência diária para a hipersalinidade. 
Certas pessoas que usam este método "calibram" as suas soluções, seja A, B ou C, para que no final possam retirar o mesmo volume de água que adicionaram. 
Era como uma TPA diária, mas com os "nutrientes" adequados às necessidades do nosso aquário.

Pelo que tenho visto a única desvantagem deste método é mesmo a dificuldade em acertar a concentração de Cloreto em relação ao Sódio. Senão até era bastante simples.

Um abraço,

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Viva Machado,
> 
> ...
> 
> Uma questão a propósito do método de Balling:
> Utilizas a bomba de 3 vias da grotech, então quer dizer que no final de adicionares o conteúdo diário de cada um dos 3 baldes não retiras a mesma quantidade de água?
> A título de exemplo... adicionas 100ml da solução A, 100ml da sol. B, 100ml da sol. C, e depois não retiras 300ml de água do aquário?
> 
> Um abraço,


Ricardo, adiciono os 90 litros ao todo (30 litros de cada balde) durante um mês. 
Com a adição de Cloreto de Cálcio, de Cloreto de Magnésio  e  de Hidrogenocarbonato de Sódio ao sistema, depois da deposição do carbonato de cálcio e do magnésio, deixa um excesso de iões de cloreto e de sódio fazendo com que a salinidade dos aquários vá aumentando gradualmente.  Para resolver este problema diluo o excesso de cloreto de sódio, com a substituição de alguma água do sistema por água de osmose, uma ou duas vezes por mês (depende da disposição).

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Ricardo, adiciono os 90 litros ao todo (30 litros de cada balde) durante um mês. 
> Com a adição de Cloreto de Cálcio, de Cloreto de Magnésio  e  de Hidrogenocarbonato de Sódio ao sistema, depois da deposição do carbonato de cálcio e do magnésio, deixa um excesso de iões de cloreto e de sódio fazendo com que a salinidade dos aquários vá aumentando gradualmente.  Para resolver este problema diluo o excesso de cloreto de sódio, com a substituição de alguma água do sistema por água de osmose, uma ou duas vezes por mês (depende da disposição).



Pois... era isso que queria saber se fazias.

Tenho visto quem faça isto automaticamente com 4 bombas doseadoras, 3 bombas injectam as soluções e uma 4ª retira para um balde o volume adicionado.

Dentro de poucos dias vou aderir ao método de Balling e vou faze-lo dessa forma (estou à espera de receber o controlador com as 4 bombas), retirando automaticamente o volume de água que acrescentar, tentando assim combater o aumento da salinidade.

Muito obrigado pela resposta.

Um abraço,

----------


## Machado de Sousa

TPA's semanais também te ajudam a diluir o excesso de Cloreto de sódio. Suibstituindo alguma água do aquário por água de osmose, uma ou duas vezes por mês, resolve o problema. Se  usares sal isento de Cloreto de sódio está o problema resolvido.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Ricardo.




> Senão até era bastante simples.


E é simples muitas pessoas é que complicam quando se fala no método de Balling.

Eu uso o método de Balling com os seguintes sais Ca ,Kh ,Mg e NaCl e como faço TPAs semanais não tenho qualquer problema com a hipersalinidade. 
A salinidade no meu aquario anda por volta dos 1025 ao fim de uma semana está um pouco mais perto dos 1026 mas nunca chega a 0001 por isso não vejo qualquer problema.

O que pode acontecer é a salinidade subir muito a quem não faz TPAs ,mas acho impossivel alguém usar este método e não fazer pelo menos uma TPA por mês ,acho que chega para manter a salinidade estavel entre +0001 e -0001 e por outro lado se mantivermos a salinidade baixa nunca a perigo de subir a niveis altos como 1030 num mês.


Eu compro os meus sais no ebay por "9,90€ + portes" e prontos para fazer 10L de cada solução não preciso de fazer contas é só encher os bidons com agua de osmose e colocar os sais , é facil. :SbOk:  

Mas se tens dificuldade em fazer as contas tens aqui uma ferramenta bastante util para quem pretende usar este método.

Link:http://home.comcast.net/~jdieck1/chemcalc.html


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> O que pode acontecer é a salinidade subir muito a quem não faz TPAs ,mas acho impossivel alguém usar este método e não fazer pelo menos uma TPA por mês.


Isto me aconteceu...lol
Eu nao fiz TPA por varios meses depois do nascimento do meu filho mas sempre adicionando meu suplemento de duas partes salinidade subiu para 1.030  :Icon Cry:

----------


## António Vitor

Rogério a salinidade nem é muito o problema, para mim é poder existir um desequilibrio nos iões...mesmo que a salinidade te dê bons valores.

A percentagem de cloretos (dúvido que aconteça o mesmo para o sódio) pode estar muito acima do normal, e isso ir agravando-se com o passar do tempo mesmo com muitas mudas, não sei os impactos da conductividade quando existem estes deseqilibriros, mas parece-me (é apenas a minha intuição) que irá provocar alterações anormais na condutividade.

alguém sabee me explicar, será complicar com mais aparelhagem, mas talvez seja útil...não sou contra equipamento que nos facilite a vida...

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Ricardo, adiciono os 90 litros ao todo (30 litros de cada balde) durante um mês. 
> Com a adição de Cloreto de Cálcio, de Cloreto de Magnésio  e  de Hidrogenocarbonato de Sódio ao sistema, depois da deposição do carbonato de cálcio e do magnésio, deixa um excesso de iões de cloreto e de sódio fazendo com que a salinidade dos aquários vá aumentando gradualmente.  Para resolver este problema diluo o excesso de cloreto de sódio, com a substituição de alguma água do sistema por água de osmose, uma ou duas vezes por mês (depende da disposição).


A mesma coisa dita de forma a que até um polícia entenda (sem ofensa para os polícias)  :Smile:  :

Do Cloreto de Cálcio e do Cloreto de Magnésio deposita-se o Cálcio e sobra o Cloreto nos aquários;
Do Hidrogenocarbonato de Sódio ou Bicarbonato de Sódio deposita-se o carbonato e sobra o sódio nos aquários; 
O Cloreto (qiue sobrou) +  o Sódio (que também sobrou) = Cloreto de Sódio (que não é mais do que sal)

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Machado,

no entanto só forma sal de uma maneira equilibrada se a quantidade de iões de sódio for igual à quantidade de iões de cloreto...o que acho dificil...na prática terás sempre mais iões de cloreto.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

É sempre por alguma coisa que se evolui...e é por isso que se evoluiu do Balling tradicional para o Balling Light e depois para o Balling Complete ou True Balling.
A Tropic Marin (onde Hans-Werner Balling trabalha ou trabalhou) foi a 1ª marca a comercializar, salvo erro, o sal livre de NaCl, e o uso deste no metodo de Balling é precisamente para manter o mais estável possivél, o equilibrio de iões. Trocas de água semanais ou quinzenais são sempre bem vindas para uma maior estabilidade :Smile:  .

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Machado,
> 
> no entanto só forma sal de uma maneira equilibrada se a quantidade de iões de sódio for igual à quantidade de iões de cloreto...o que acho dificil...na prática terás sempre mais iões de cloreto.


Tudo bém, concordo contigo, mas sendo no Balling a questão da salinidade resolvida não  precisamos de nos preocupar com os cloretos remanescentes.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Tal como o Bruno referiu, se fizermos adições constantes de cloreto de cálcio e magnésio e bicarbonado de sódio vão sobrar os cloretos e os sódios respectivos, numa proporção não equilibrava. Retirar o equivalente volume de água do aquário e substituir por água de osmose não me parece que vá resolver o problema. Pode sim manter a salinidade estável mas a proporção de cloretos ou de sódio (não sei qual é adicionada em maior quantidade) vai aumentar ao longo do tempo, mesmo com salinidade estável. Não faço ideia das consequência disso mas não deve ser bom. 
A meu ver a única forma de ultrapassar esse desiquilibrio é fazendo TPAs de grande volume.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Retirar o equivalente volume de água do aquário e substituir por água de osmose não me parece que vá resolver o problema.


O que eu tenho visto algumas pessoas fazer é retirar o  mesmo volume de água adicionado, ou seja, pões 750ml das 3 soluções... retiras 750ml de água do aquário e assim mantém a salinidade mais ou menos controlada. 
Acho que o acerto entre a proporção de iões Na e Cl é feito com TPA's frequentes.

Um abraço,

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

tive a oportunidade de visitar a "Maternidade", e o que vi supera em muito as fotos aqui e ali colocadas. Numa palavra, maravilhoso, não só a variedade e cores, mas também a tendência de ir simplificando o sistema gradualmente. Estamos a precisar de uma actualizacão  :Pracima:  
Agradeço toda a hospitalidade, nomeadamente a excelente e longa conversa e sugestões. Muito util.
A Montipora "machado" continua com a sua linda cor...o reactor de fosfatos vai ser montado amanha...
Foi um prazer...

Um abraço

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

Sera que me podem dar uma ajuda: sera que devo dar algum tipo de comida ao meu goniopora sp. Para alem do calcium 3+ da red sea?

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Machado,
> no entanto só forma sal de uma maneira equilibrada se a quantidade de iões de sódio for igual à quantidade de iões de cloreto...o que acho dificil...na prática terás sempre mais iões de cloreto.


Bruno Quinzico, desculpa só agora responder mas tenho andado um pouco ocupado.

Quando eu escrevi:



> Tudo bém, concordo contigo, mas sendo no Balling a questão da salinidade resolvida não  precisamos de nos preocupar com os cloretos remanescentes.


referia-me ao Método de Balling Completo em que, mesmo aplicado durante bastante tempo para fornecer Ca, Mg e kH ao sistema, os iões de cálcio, magnésio, sódio, cloreto, potássio e sulfato, que são os principais componentes da água do mar, têm tendência a permanecerem em equilíbrio iónico ou, por outras palavras, na mesma proporção. O que escreveste, e a meu ver bem, verifica-se se usarmos a versão "Light", que é uma versão simplista do Método de Balling, versão essa que foi pensada, penso eu, para ser usado temporariamente com o objectivo de colocarmos os parâmetros Ca, Mg e kH nos níveis pretendidos com recurso a tabelas, e não para substituir o reactor de cálcio mesmo com TPA’s semanais.



*António Gameiro*: Obrigado pelas tuas palavras e simpatia e fico contente em saber que gostaste da vista à MC tanto quanto eu gostei de visitar a tua casa e ver a maravilha de aquário de recife que tens em casa. Valeu a pena a noitada...

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Sera que me podem dar uma ajuda: sera que devo dar algum tipo de comida ao meu goniopora sp. Para alem do calcium 3+ da red sea?


Frederico, talvez este link te possa dar uma boa ajuda:
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/10/aafeature2

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

> Frederico, talvez este link te possa dar uma boa ajuda:
> http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/10/aafeature2


Obrigado fiquei esclarecidissimo, so espero que o meu nao morra ja que o acho tao bonito e sendo o meu primeiro coral

Um Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Foste começar com um coral que não ajuda muito. Boa sorte e longa vida para a tua Goniopora.

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

> Foste começar com um coral que não ajuda muito. Boa sorte e longa vida para a tua Goniopora.


Ofereceram-me o coral, nao ia dizer que nao, teve um infecçao ja tentei combate-la, vamos a ver se desapareceu
Obrigado

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Caro Machado :Olá:  

Queremos agradecer o facto de nos ter recebido no seu Paraíso :yb677:  ! É realmente magnífico o resultado do seu trabalho... Gostámos imenso do que vimos e é verdade que, se nas fotografias o cenário já é bonito, ao vivo é de cortar a respiração... MUITOS PARABÉNS :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  
E espero ir aí mais vezes... é pena a distância  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Ana Rita Ribeiro, obrigado pelas tuas palavras de elogio e incentivo. Fico contente por ter merecido a tua visita na companhia do teu não menos simpático marido Cristophe e amigos, afinal não é todos os dias que temos a oportunidade de trocar impressões, pessoalmente, com amigos do vício da belissima ilha da Madeira! Foi um grande prazer receber-vos. Quando voltarem terei muito gosto em voltar a recebê-los. Boa sorte para as vossas novas aquisições. Até breve.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Minha boa gente  :Olá: ,
Mais um upgrade: tanque de 750 litros para os corais mais crescidos

A task force  bem divertida



On the road



uff!!!...



No seu devido lugar


Deve chegar esta semana a Red Dragon 1,5 para começar a bombar para os ákuas superiores

Passem  bém,

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Olá Machado... grande evolução, sim senhor!!!
Daqui a dias o espaço é pequeno para tanto aquario heheheh
Felicidades e mantenha-nos informados das novidades!

----------


## AndreCardoso

Qualquer dia sai mais em conta forrares as paredes da garagem com vidro e fazes aí um gigante sistema de propagação.  :SbSourire19: 

Estou ansioso por ver a evolução deste novo tanque  :SbOk2:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Ana Rita Ribeiro, vou continuar a manter o pessoal informado.
Obrigado pelos teus comentários.

André Cardoso, as paredes já estão a ser forradas... só que com ákuas de 1 m de fundo.

Chegou a Red Dragon (15 m3/h e não 1,5 m3/h como por lapso referi antes) para bombear para os ákuas junto ao tecto. Já estou a fazer as tubagens de ida e retorno. Depois posto fotos da evolução.

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Olá Jorge
Tenho de fazer mais uma visita para ver as novidades do teu sistema!
Vou em Abril à Universidade de Las Palmas dar uma palestra sobre aquacultura de espécies marinhas ornamentais para os alunos de mestrado e doutoramento em aquacultura daquela universidade. 
Vamos também iniciar um protocolo de colaboração neste campo entre a Universidade de Aveiro e de Las Palmas, pois as Canárias (assim como a Madeira) têm muuuito potencial nesta área.
Gostava de te pedir autorização para apresentar o projecto da maternidade do coral nessa palestra!
Acho que este projecto ilustra bem o espírito do que é a aquacultura de ornamentais (for science, for money and for fun).
Assim mostramos aos "nuestros hermanos" o que de melhor se faz por cá!
O que dizes?
Um abraço
Ricardo

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Olá,

Há alguns dias atrás o Machado teve a amabilidade de me receber na sua "maternidade" onde tive o previlégio de poder assistir "in loco" à verdadeira maravilha que são aqueles tanques recheados das mais variadas formas e cores. Ficam aqui algumas das fotos que tive oportunidade de tirar.



































De facto e já tendo visto outras fotos antes de visitar o local, nenhuma delas ilustra a beleza de ver toda aquela vida com que ficamos após uma visita ao local. 
O meu obrigado de novo pela amabilidade em me receberes machado e um destes dias faço-te outra visita mas com câmera de vídeo  :Smile: 

Abraço,

Rui Feliciano

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

inveja é um sentimento tão feio :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

ainda bem que não tenho nada que se pareça com isso :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

grande maxado :yb677: ,mostra ao resto do mundo que aqui em portugal tambem se faz algo de impor respeito :SbSourire24:

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Que coisa linda....

Não sei se me dá alento ou vontade de me dedicar aos selos  :Coradoeolhos: 

Quanto é que se paga de entrada?

E já agora aquele coral vermelho com as pontas brancas da 9ª figura é fácil de manter? Em termos de  circulação e iluminação... 

 :yb624: 

Um abraço e parabéns!

RB

----------


## Machado de Sousa

*Ricardo*,  :Olá: 
Claro que digo que SIM! :Pracima: 
É uma grande honra para mim saber que o as minhas poças de reprodução poderão ter algum interesse em ser apresentadas em cursos de mestrado e doutoramento em aquacultura numa universidade de Espanha e ainda mais honrado fico ao saber que o palestrante vai ser um português de prestígio no meio académico e científico internacional. :yb677:  :yb677: 
Quanto ao protocolo de cooperação entre a Universidade de Aveiro e a Universidade de Las Palmas parece-me um projecto muito interessante. Portugal tem a agradecer-te o que tens feito pelo reconhecimento das universidades portuguesas no exterior, fruto da tua capacidade interventiva fora de portas e da tua dedicação a tempo inteiro à investigação e desenvolvimento das ciências ligadas ao mar. 
Quando quiseres revisitar o meu Ranário (como o Juca lhe chama) tenho as portas sempre abertas para te receber. :SbOk3:  


*Rui Feliciano*,
Obrigado pelas fotos. Peço-te desculpa por te ter recebido a correr mas da próxima vez havemos de ter mais tempo para falarmos. Leva a câmara de vídeo para fazeres uma reportagem completa.  :SbOk: 


*Carlos Mota*,
Sempre o mesmo brincalhão :SbSourire: 


*Raul Bernardino*,
A entrada é baratucha  :SbRiche:  e tens três formas de pagar bilhete: 1 pack de bjecas super bock (pode ser sagres) :SbBiere5: , 1 garrafa de aguardente (tem que ser caseira)  :JmdALEnvers:  ou se preferires leva uma garrafa de Whisky (pode ser novo) porque o gelo já lá tenho :SbSourire: . *Se não levares nada também podes pagar com boa disposição.* :SbOk3: 
O coral vermelho de pontas brancas da foto 9 é uma espécie ameaçada, chama-se Pocillopora _machadensis_, quer muita luz e pouca corrente. :yb624:  :yb624: 
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Simplesmente fabuloso caro Machado! :Olá: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Muito obrigado pelas tuas palavras Jorge. :yb677: 
Acho que a nossa paixão por estes organismos é o que nos leva a nunca desistir e tentar superar todos os desafios.
Espero fazer-te uma visita brevemente.
Quando tiveres oportunidade tens de vir cá à Universidade de Aveiro ver os labs que estamos a começar a montar para estudar a fotobiologia e os simbiontes dos corais (para já só moles) (o Paulo Marinheiro já contribuiu com uns Actinodiscus que serviam de abrigo a uma planárias que também têm zooxantelas e que estamos a estudar).
Aproveito e tu próprio podes apresentar a Maternidade do Coral aos alunos do mestrado em Biologia Marinha da UA  :SbOk: 
Um abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Ricardo, estou curioso em relação ao trabalho que têm em mão e teria muito gosto em visitar-vos. Um dia que vá para esses lados faço a visita.
Quanto a apresentar a MC aos "meninos da escola", é um caso a considerar. 
Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Realmente nem as melhores fotos e videos, podem mostrar o que realmente é a Maternidade do Coral!

È algo que tem mesmo de ser visitado, não só pelos maginificos corais, equipamentos e afins, mas também pelo conhecimento e paixão transmitidos pelo Machado, que nos cativa ainda mais para este Hobby!

Continua com o bom trabalho, e lá para o fim do verão irei fazer-te outra visita, a quando da montagem do meu novo projecto!


 :tutasla:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

tive a oportunidade de visitar a maternidade em Novembro e digo nem as melhores imagens mostram a sua beleza , e a simpatia do Machado de Sousa claro :Palmas:  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Meu amigo Machado só tenho uma coisa a dizer, és um senhor!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BUÉdeFISH

Boas tardes 

Palavras para que *****

Vi que estão a ver se encontram tubos para Orquideas 
A minha mulher tem um armazem de revenda de matrial para floristas e temos varios tamanhos de tubos 

O armazem é em Faro mas temos em Coimbra , Cacem ,Benfica , Porto e Guimaraes

Já sabem se comprarem na florista levao a martelada  :SbRiche: pelo preço de 10 dá para cx. de 100

Abraços  :SbOk5:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Olá Machado,

Muito obrigado por nova visita á MC e pela luxuosa hospedagem proporcionada ao kauderni...
Fiquei naturalmente deslumbrado pela MC e principalmente com o aquário de exposição com o novissimo sistema de iluminação de "Plasma". O efeito que faz na coluna de água e substrato é de uma semelhança inagualável com o que vemos nos recifes. 
É um Sol autentico :yb677: . HKIs, T5, Leds, julgo que brevemente faram parte da história da Aquáriofilia marinha. 

Desejo-te o maior sucesso

Grande Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Isso do plasma interessa-me...
gosto dessas coisas, embora ás vezes perco-me com esses pormenores, e desprezo o que interessa mais que são os aquários e seus habitantes...
 :Big Grin: 

diria que sou um grande despistado, mas prontos...
lol

Parabéns Machado! 
O amigo Gameiro, concerteza que estará correcto, pela eficiência que vi destas primeiras plasmas, anda em redor dos 150 lumens por watt, o que é igual aos leds mas só com 1 watt e terá de ser dos CREE, não tenho esse nivel de eficiência nos meus leds, porque estes trabalham a 2.5 watts...

Outra coisa, é que por ser mesmo pequena a lampada, o nivel de eficiência dos projectores nos plasma dispara para perto de 100%
 :Wink: 

No entanto para ficarem com um tom azul e com plasma temos de reduzir a potência dos mesmos, a minha pergunta é se isso perde eficiência se reduzirmos a potência e se será mesmo assim...

Queremos fotos disso Machado!

Um bem haja a todos!

----------


## vasco.gomes

Viva, então e fotos novas das instalações da maternidade coral não temos? :p

Cumprimentos

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Olá Machado,
> 
> Muito obrigado por nova visita á MC e pela luxuosa hospedagem proporcionada ao kauderni...
> Fiquei naturalmente deslumbrado pela MC e principalmente com o aquário de exposição com o novissimo sistema de iluminação de "Plasma". O efeito que faz na coluna de água e substrato é de uma semelhança inagualável com o que vemos nos recifes. 
> É um Sol autentico. HKIs, T5, Leds, julgo que brevemente faram parte da história da Aquáriofilia marinha. 
> 
> Desejo-te o maior sucesso
> 
> Grande Abraço


Desculpa só agora responder-te pois não levei o portátil comigo de férias.

Quanto ao teu Kauderni tem-se portado lindamente. O pajama é que o tem posto na ordem. 

No que se refere aos plasmas concordo contigo quando dizes que é tal e qual a luz natural em nossa casa. Com a sua chegada, as T5 e as HQIs passam a ser consideradas as iluminações do passado. É simplesmente a luz natural em nossa casa. Só é pena que o futuro custe tantos , pelo menos por enquanto. Quanto aos LEDs, estes parecem-me continuarem a ter muita dificuldade em afirmarem-se como a iluminação do presente, substituindo as T5 e as HQI nos nossos aquários de recife. Por agora os preços deste sistema também não são nada convidativos.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Isso do plasma interessa-me...
> gosto dessas coisas, embora ás vezes perco-me com esses pormenores, e desprezo o que interessa mais que são os aquários e seus habitantes...
> 
> 
> diria que sou um grande despistado, mas prontos...
> lol
> 
> Parabéns Machado! 
> O amigo Gameiro, concerteza que estará correcto, pela eficiência que vi destas primeiras plasmas, anda em redor dos 150 lumens por watt, o que é igual aos leds mas só com 1 watt e terá de ser dos CREE, não tenho esse nivel de eficiência nos meus leds, porque estes trabalham a 2.5 watts...
> ...


Olá António,
Realmente, o plasma emite uma luz com elevada temperatura de côr quando está no mínimo da sua intensidade. A luz vai sendo gradualmente menos azulada à medida que aumentamos a intensidade da luz emitida. O mesmo acontece com a luz natural pois a temperatura de côr é mínima quando o sol está a pique.

Quanto a fotos, é muito difícil ter-se uma ideia deste tipo de iluminação  através de fotos. Talvez se possa ter uma ideia mais próxima da realidade através de um vídeo, pois já fiz um há dias mas ainda não o consegui visualizar para o colocar no Youtube. O melhor talvez seja reunir um grupo de pessoal que goste deste tipo de  inovações, para depois das férias. Podia ser também um bom pretexto para mais um convívio e trocas de ideias entre o pessoal do vício.  Há lá uma churrasqueira fixe perto do local.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Viva, então e fotos novas das instalações da maternidade coral não temos? :p
> 
> Cumprimentos


Olá Vasco,
É uma questão de se disponibilizar um fotógrafo para o fazer, caso contrário tiro-as eu  mesmo e coloco-as aqui. Não garanto é qualidade.

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

tou curioso para ver esse tipo de iluminação, combinem a churrascada que eu apareço(se puder claro)

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Olá António,
> Realmente, o plasma emite uma luz com elevada temperatura de côr quando está no mínimo da sua intensidade. A luz vai sendo gradualmente menos azulada à medida que aumentamos a intensidade da luz emitida. O mesmo acontece com a luz natural pois a temperatura de côr é mínima quando o sol está a pique.
> 
> Quanto a fotos, é muito difícil ter-se uma ideia deste tipo de iluminação  através de fotos. Talvez se possa ter uma ideia mais próxima da realidade através de um vídeo, pois já fiz um há dias mas ainda não o consegui visualizar para o colocar no Youtube. O melhor talvez seja reunir um grupo de pessoal que goste deste tipo de  inovações, para depois das férias. Podia ser também um bom pretexto para mais um convívio e trocas de ideias entre o pessoal do vício.  Há lá uma churrasqueira fixe perto do local.


Olá Machado de Sousa e outros,

Eu tenho um sistema de leds Solaris, mas gostaria de ver essa nova evolução a funcionar (plasma).

Adoro churrasco...
Espero poder participar numa visita a esse maravilhoso sistema.

Abraço

César Silvério

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Jorge
Os verdadeiros hobistas não desistem, evoluem ! Parabéns pelo teu sistema e pela tua dedicação !
Estás a usar as lampadas de plasma com reflectores tipo Lumenarc? São diy ou compraste da aquaillumination?

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Viva Jorge
> Os verdadeiros hobistas não desistem, evoluem ! Parabéns pelo teu sistema e pela tua dedicação !
> Estás a usar as lampadas de plasma com reflectores tipo Lumenarc? São diy ou compraste da aquaillumination?


Olá Rui! 

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras de apoio e incentivo. È sempre uma satisfação enorme ter-te aqui no fórum para todos podermos beneficiar dos teus vastos e valiosos conhecimentos no campo da aquariofilia.
Estou a usar as lâmpadas de pasma com os próprios reflectores que equipam as calhas que adquiri à Sfiligoi. Dá uma olhadela neste tópico do Reef Central:

Sfiligoi VISION - Reef Central Online Community

Vê se arranjas um tempinho para falarmos um pouco, pessoalmente.

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boas Machado de Sousa

Em quanto fica a a nova tecnologia do plasma mais reflector?


Cump.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas Machado de Sousa
> 
> Em quanto fica a a nova tecnologia do plasma mais reflector?
> 
> 
> Cump.


Penso que as de 260w de consumo, dimable, que têm uma potência de luz emitida de 450w devem aparecer nas lojas com valores na ordem dos 2.800 euros.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Cá vai um vídeo de um dos tanques da Maternidade:

YouTube - Maternity Tank AKA Fringing Reef Tank

Espero que gostem.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Realmente impressionante.....tanta dedicação só poderia ter este resultado....sempre a evoluir!Muitos parabens e continuação de bom trabalho!


Gostaria de ver essa iluminação ao vivo, será possível num fim de semana?

cumps

----------


## Santos Dias

> Cá vai um vídeo de um dos tanques da Maternidade:
> 
> YouTube - Maternity Tank AKA Fringing Reef Tank
> 
> Espero que gostem.


Parabens ,uma imagem vale por mil palavras ,é assim que se medem os Homens ,Sendo tu da Costa tens de ser bom rapaz ,digo isto com alguma saudade da costa e de alguns amigos do Mar ,um abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Machado,

realmente impressionante esse novo sistema de iluminaçao... e completamente abismado com esses espectaculares corais e tridacnas  :Pracima:  e claro esse kauderni e´ lindo

Abraço

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Boas Machado,

Quanto tempo !!!  Saudades da visita que fiz na sua garagem

Que coisa linda está seu aquário, fiquei interessado nesta nova iluminação, poderia passar mais dados, preços, onde comprou e etc ?

Grandes progressos desde que passei por ai,  acho que vou ter que te visitar de novo pra ver essa maravilha pessoalmente

Grande abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas!
> 
> Realmente impressionante.....tanta dedicação só poderia ter este resultado....sempre a evoluir!Muitos parabens e continuação de bom trabalho!
> 
> 
> Gostaria de ver essa iluminação ao vivo, será possível num fim de semana?
> 
> cumps


Pedro, obrigado pelo incentivo. Também teria muito gosto em ver-te ao vivo. Claro que podes aparecer num fim de semana, é só telefonares-me para o 964023240 depois das 16h para combinarmos a visita.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Parabens ,uma imagem vale por mil palavras ,é assim que se medem os Homens ,Sendo tu da Costa tens de ser bom rapaz ,digo isto com alguma saudade da costa e de alguns amigos do Mar ,um abraço


Santos Dias, quando vieres matar saudades à Costa dá à costa. Obrigado pela tua simpatia. Abraço.





> Boas Machado,
> realmente impressionante esse novo sistema de iluminaçao... e completamente abismado com esses espectaculares corais e tridacnas  e claro esse kauderni e´ lindo
> Abraço


Tens de voltar lá para veres os plasmas já com as T5 Deep Blue e veres também  como o teu kauderni continua lindo...  Obrigado pela tua amizade.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas Machado,
> 
> Quanto tempo !!!  Saudades da visita que fiz na sua garagem
> 
> Que coisa linda está seu aquário, fiquei interessado nesta nova iluminação, poderia passar mais dados, preços, onde comprou e etc ?
> 
> Grandes progressos desde que passei por ai,  acho que vou ter que te visitar de novo pra ver essa maravilha pessoalmente
> 
> Grande abraço


Grande Roberto Denadai!!! 

Também tenho saudades, não só de quando estiveste cá de visita como tenho bastantes saudades de quando convivemos dia e noite, durante os 10 dias consecutivos bem passados no nosso memorável Live Aboard no Mar Vermelho, organizado no 2º aniversário do Reefforum.

Não resisto a confessar que dessa altura há pelo menos uma coisa de que nunca me irei esquecer:  a tua coragem e o à vontade com que te lançaste no teu primeiro mergulho nocturno. Acabaste por me convenceres a fazer o mesmo no dia seguinte... 

Sempre a considerar-te.

Um forte abraço de Portugal!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Meu caro amigo Roberto Denadai,

Desculpa, mas por lapso não respondi às questões do teu post.

A calha é a INFINITY VISION dimmable de 250W + 4 T5 24W produzida pela SFILIGOI. O preço de lançamento em Portugal ronda os 2800€.  

Quando voltares a Portugal espero ter o prazer de estar contigo.

Abraços de Portugal,

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Fala Machado,

Verdade, que tranquilidade aqueles mergulhos noturnos hein , vai ficar na memória.  Precisamos marcar mais um passeio desses :-)

Ficou excelente o aquário com essa Iluminação,  5 estrelas

Abração

----------


## Filipe Saraiva

Machado primeiro que tudo, obrigado por me teres recebido na maternidade do coral  :Wink: 

Nunca vi tanto coral bonito e com excelentes cores. Ver se faço mais umas visitas. :SbOk2: 

Abraço e as melhoras para o dedo!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

*Roberto Denadai*: venham mais convívios e experiêrncias como aquela. Fico contente por teres gostado do  Ákua com os plasmas. Até breve. Abraços.

*Filipe Saraiva*: è sempre com muito gosto que recebo pessoas agradáveis como tu. As portas estão abertas para quando quiseres voltar a passar por lá. Obrigado pelas melhoras do meu dedo. Abraços.

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Machado,

então? O que aconteceu ao teu dedo? Não me digas que também ganhou coralina como as dobradiças da porta da casa de banho?  :Smile: 
(brincadeira, espero que não seja nada de grave)

Abraço,
Rui Feliciano

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá Grande Rui!

Na sexta-feira passada fiz um corte um pouco para o feiote no dedo indicador direito. Com a pressa de sair do estaminé, num daqueles movimentos impensados passei a mão por um vidro com arestas vivas e fui parar ao Amadora-Sintra. Sabes bem o trabalho que me daria passar uma lixa para suavizar as arestas dos vidros... e depois lá acabei por dar de caras com o nosso amigo Abrolhos! No meio de tanto azar tive muita sorte. Fiz hoje o primeiro penso e está tudo a correr bem. 

Obrigado pela tua preocupação,

Abraços,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boa noite, Parabéns pela entrevista, é pena dar-se novamente a idea na imprensa e aos Portugueses de que este Hobbie é muito caro, o que já não é como antigamente.  :Frown: 



A maternidade dos corais
É numa garagem em Belas, Sintra, que o projecto de reprodução de corais em cativeiro ganha forma

A maternidade dos corais - Domingo - Correio da Manhã

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Parabéns grande Machado de Sousa!!!!!!*  :tutasla: 


Não só é uma grande honra a tua Maternidade do Coral sair num jornal com uma grande tiragem, como ainda por cima tiraram-te uma foto em que ficaste bonito pá!!!  :yb624: 


Grande Machado, é um orgulho para todos nós (acho que posso falar por toda a gente) ter-te como companheiro neste hobby, muito obrigado. 

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

De facto já tinha visto a revista em que desde já felicito o Machado Sousa por todo o projecto.  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

E tenho que te agradecer porque pelo menos hoje passei como rico  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  no meu local de trabalho foi abordado por colegas a perguntar se tinha ganho o euro milhões... é que com este texto que penso que tenha sido um pequeno equivoco da parte de quem fez o texto: _"Uma bomba de água custa 700 euros. Aqui estão 18 bombas, já para não falar nas luzes de plasma presentes em todos os aquários  cada uma vale cinco mil euros", revela. "_ 

De facto a ideia que penso que passou para as pessoas é que isto é mesmo caro...

Apesar de isso é muito bom a divulgação do nosso hobbie, mais uma vez os meus parabéns Machado  :Palmas:

----------


## Ingo Barao

tambem vi /li e fiquei contente por si Machado e por todos os aficionados do hobby.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Realmente o Sr Machado ficou muito bem na foto!!

Mas creio que ele só tem plasma no tanque principal....e não em todos como se diz na reportagem, nos outros são T5!

Dispendioso ou não, depende do ponto de vista e as contrapartidas que se retiram de um sistema (grande ou pequeno) marinho são incalculáveis!
Para quem não possue um é uma coisa dificil de entender, como já todos devem ter percebido!

Quem vem a minha casa quase sempre me pergunta em quanto ficou isto?MAs ainda ninguem me perguntou o nome de um coral, ou quanto tempo leva a crescer, ou como cersce, etc!

é como eu digo PRICELESS! :SbRequin2:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Machado de Sousa :Olá: ,não lhe pareça mal o que vou dizer  ,mas assim de repente se não fossem os aquarios por trás ,parecia uma foto do avô cantigas :yb624:  :yb624: .
Após a maternidade de coral ter vindo numa revista internacional da especialidade ,O Machado de Sousa vê o seu trabalho mais uma vez  reconhecido num jornal nacional  de grande tiragem :tutasla:  :tutasla: .
Mais uma vez parabens pelo seu excelente trabalho ,na divulgação  do hobbie .
Infelismente o nosso hobbie continua a não ser acessivel á grande maioria das bolsas Portuguesas  e sejamos honestos não é um hobbie barato e os tempos que aí vêem não prevejo que isso mude ,aliás até deve piorar devido ao aumento do custo de vida .Espero nunca termos de nos confrontar com a situação de termos de abandonar o hobbie porque o dinheiro ao fim do mês já não chega  :Icon Cry: .,mas se tiver de ser ;paciencia .
Desculpem o desabafo :SbOk:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boa noite, Parabéns pela entrevista, é pena dar-se novamente a idea na imprensa e aos Portugueses de que este Hobbie é muito caro, o que já não é como antigamente. 
> 
> ...


Pois é, por esse motivo eu não gosto de falar de custos, e a maior parte do pessoal também não, mas - aqui entre nós - que o hobby é caro temos que reconhecer que é. Essa de que não é como antigamente também tens razão. Antigamente também não havia praticamente nada de produtos, equipamentos, etc...

Obrigado pelo teu interesse.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> *Parabéns grande Machado de Sousa!!!!!!* 
> 
> 
> Não só é uma grande honra a tua Maternidade do Coral sair num jornal com uma grande tiragem, como ainda por cima tiraram-te uma foto em que ficaste bonito pá!!! 
> 
> 
> Grande Machado, é um orgulho para todos nós (acho que posso falar por toda a gente) ter-te como companheiro neste hobby, muito obrigado.


Grande Ricardo! 
O Camera man conseguiu captar uma pequena parte da minha boniteza...
És sempre o mesmo! 
Orgulho temos todos nós (penso que também posso falar pelo pessoal) em termos uma pessoa de grande valor como tu no hobby.
Vamos ter muito que falar no almoço do fragário.
Abraço,

----------


## Cesar Soares

Parabéns Machado..
É como diz o Ricardo, uma honra termos alguém como tu em Portugal..
Parabéns.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> De facto já tinha visto a revista em que desde já felicito o Machado Sousa por todo o projecto. 
> 
> E tenho que te agradecer porque pelo menos hoje passei como rico  no meu local de trabalho foi abordado por colegas a perguntar se tinha ganho o euro milhões... é que com este texto que penso que tenha sido um pequeno equivoco da parte de quem fez o texto: _"Uma bomba de água custa 700 euros. Aqui estão 18 bombas, já para não falar nas luzes de plasma presentes em todos os aquários  cada uma vale cinco mil euros", revela. "_ 
> 
> De facto a ideia que penso que passou para as pessoas é que isto é mesmo caro...
> 
> Apesar de isso é muito bom a divulgação do nosso hobbie, mais uma vez os meus parabéns Machado


Plasmas em todos os aquários... não me importava nada! Era sinal que estava muito bem na vida. Talvez tivesse também um ferrari à porta.

Foram mais de duas horas de entrevista e a falar do sistema.
Se me tivessem pedido para dar uma vista de olhos no artigo, antes da publicação, não quer dizer que se passasse a ideia de um hobby barato mas também não se teria passado a ideia que passou.

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Muito bom!
Tenho mesmo que fazer uma visita à maternidade do coral e RAPIDAMENTE!  :Smile: 




> Se me tivessem pedido para dar uma vista de olhos no artigo, antes da publicação, não quer dizer que se passasse a ideia de um hobby barato mas também não se teria passado a ideia que passou.


Pois, mas infelizmente esse é um dos problemas do jornalismo "enlatado" que temos...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O que pensam os Brasileiros da 'Maternidade do Coral"?
Exemplo de montagem de SPS com Macro-algas no sump-refúgio

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> O que pensam os Brasileiros da 'Maternidade do Coral"?
> Exemplo de montagem de SPS com Macro-algas no sump-refúgio
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


O Machado não usa água do mar?
Se sim, pode ser a diferença, os sulfatos em numero suficiente para alimentar as algas e os corais...
não sei estou eu a dizer...isto depois de verificar que os sais´sintéticos tinham 50 ppm em Média de Enxofre, terão em média uns 100 ppm de sulfatos (com o O4), em vez dos 2400 ppm normalmeente visto na água do mar...e pode estar aqui a grande diferença.
(isto de acordo com um artigo que li, e apenas em alguns sais que fizeram o teste, dava mesmo valores incrivelmente baixos de sulfatos pode ser recorrente não sei e abrangendo outras marcas.)

----------


## António Vitor

> Plasmas em todos os aquários... não me importava nada! Era sinal que estava muito bem na vida. Talvez tivesse também um ferrari à porta.
> 
> Foram mais de duas horas de entrevista e a falar do sistema.
> Se me tivessem pedido para dar uma vista de olhos no artigo, antes da publicação, não quer dizer que se passasse a ideia de um hobby barato mas também não se teria passado a ideia que passou.
> 
> Obrigado pelas tuas palavras.


Se fosse um hobby barato, vendia menos jornais, alguns jornais querem é coisas sensacionais faz vender papel..
 :Big Grin:  

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Parabéns Machado,

Finalmente o inicio do reconhecimento nacional para a dedicação e espirito empreendedor que devem servir de exemplo não só para o hobby como também para outras áreas.

Com vontade, dedicação, criatividade, coragem e resiliencia tudo se consegue.

Aquele abraço !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Mais uma referência Brasileira à 'Maternidade do Coral'
Fazenda de corais - Página 6

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Obrigado pessoal! Desculpem só agora responder mas não recebi notificações no meu e-mail sobre os vossos posts.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

A Maternidade também já é noticia!

1º Jornal da Sic de 11/07/2011!!

Mais uma vez o Machado de Sousa está de parabens por divulgar a sua maternidade e o nosso vicio!

Para quem não viu aqui fica o link...é depois das reportagens do Futebol, ao minuto 6:20!Não sei quanto tempo irá ficar esse link!

pj2.mpg - SIC Notícias

cumps

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas!

Muito boa reportagem, mas responde uma coisa lá Machado:

"Proibiste o câmera de filmar como fazias o frag? Ou foi o gajo que não percebe nada de câmera e não filmou-te a explicar como fazias os frags?"
 :yb624: 

Porque assim a malta ficou na vontade, até um colega meu de trabalho que não têm corais mandou a boca:
- "Vira lá a câmera..."

Muito bom! Tá assim tão cheio é?
Tenho que ir ver isso...

Abraço!
Fabiano Moser

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Aquela reportagem do Correio da Manhã deixou um pouco a desejar... só lhes interessava praticamente os custos e valores em euros... 

Agora esta reportagem da SIC acho que conseguiu passar a mensagem. Focou-se no objectivo principal do projecto do Machado de Sousa que é contribuir para a preservação dos recifes mundiais com a minimização do impacto do hobby nos corais da natureza e até ajudar a repovoar esses recifes em risco.  :SbOk3:   :Pracima:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Parabéns Machado...  :SbOk: 
Quem sabe a mensagem da reportagem não chegue a alguma instituição que te queira apoiar e aumentares ainda mais o teu projecto da "Farm".

Abraço e muito sucesso!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Fica aqui o mesmo video mas sem o resto do jornal.
Reprodução de corais em cativeiro


Reprodução de corais em cativeiro, em Belas, Sintr - SIC Notcias - SAPO Vdeos

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Obrigado ao pessoal pelas felicitações.
Tive o privilégio de ter sido contactado pela SIC para a peça que passou mas isto deveu-se à imagem cada vez mais positiva que a comunidade aquariófila nacional tem dado, em fóruns como este e não só, na deteção e esforços para a resolução de muitos problemas que afetam os corais. As nossas experiências e os nossos alertas têm levado as comunidades científicas e investigadores a dedicarem cada vez mais tempo e verbas na investigação das causas do desaparecimento dos corais e de parte da biodiversidade que deles dependem. 
Da próxima vez caberá ao António Tristão, Artur Vasconcelos, Carlos Basaloco, Carlos Mota, Juca Macieira, Ricardo Pinto, Nelson Pena, Rui Ferreira de Almeida, só para citar (por ordem alfabética) alguns consagrados  de que agora me lembrei, para darem a cara por este maravilhoso hobby, com a vantagem de não deixarem tanto a imagem do obcecado como eu tenho deixado.

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas!
> 
> A Maternidade também já é noticia!
> 
> 1º Jornal da Sic de 11/07/2011!!
> 
> Mais uma vez o Machado de Sousa está de parabens por divulgar a sua maternidade e o nosso vicio!
> 
> Para quem não viu aqui fica o link...é depois das reportagens do Futebol, ao minuto 6:20!Não sei quanto tempo irá ficar esse link!
> ...


Obrigado por teres postado a peça e pelas tuas palavras de parabéns.






> Boas!
> 
> Muito boa reportagem, mas responde uma coisa lá Machado:
> 
> "Proibiste o câmera de filmar como fazias o frag? Ou foi o gajo que não percebe nada de câmera e não filmou-te a explicar como fazias os frags?"
> 
> 
> Porque assim a malta ficou na vontade, até um colega meu de trabalho que não têm corais mandou a boca:
> - "Vira lá a câmera..."
> ...



Fabiano, a sério, só tu me fazias rir com essa tua ironia!
Durante a entrevista pretenderam apanhar a minha cara em grande plano e as minhas mãos a exemplificarem também. Para isso fizeram duas gravações só que a sincronização foi o que foi.
Tal como aconteceu com o artigo  da revista do Correio da Manhã, não me pediram para dar uma vista de olhas na peça antes de ir para o ar 

Quando quiseres aparecer apita.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

PARABENS Machado de Sousa, :Palmas: 

Boa reportagem
Excelente projecto...
Não duvido minimamente do sucesso deste projecto, a todos os niveis...

Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Meu grande amigo António Gameiro! 
Muito obrigado pelo teu incentivo. 
Quanto ao camarão, já lhe arranjaste hotel? Se não, arranja-se uma suite para ele.
O Kauderni tem-se portado lindamente. Manda dizer que tem saudades tuas. Tens que ir vê-lo um dia destes.
Abraço,

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Olá Amigo Machado,

A lagostinha continua no refugio/sump e o problema é que começou a habituar-se ao sitio...e eu começei a gostar...e começa a ser dificil passar-lhe a guia de marcha. Peço-lhe desculpas por não ter dado noticias mas tem sido um processo de decisão...indecisão complicadissimo :SbSourire2: .
Vi o kauderni todo feliz e fiquei como não podia deixar de ser, novamente deslumbrado com os aposentos (magnificos corais) e ponho-me a imaginar o que seria a "Maternidade" replicada por umas dez ou mais vezes mantendo o nivel de eficácia espaço/produtividade...bem, dá que pensar...

Grande abraço

----------

